# Forgetting Sarah Marshall



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

My wife and I went to see this Friday night... went to a local theater that has DLP Digital Projectors  ... which looked very good...

Anyway... I thought the movie was very good... and had some very funny parts... a little more male nudity than I care for though :lol: 

I don't know if it was quite as funny as "Knocked Up" or "40 Year Old Virgin"... but for me... some of those movies get funnier the more I watch them... so maybe I need to see this one again... but still... overall, the movie was very worth seeing...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think Jason Segel's got a real comedy career ahead of him. He's just one of those like Zach Braff who is funny enough just standing there. 

Truth be told, I will probably miss this one due to my longstanding rule of avoiding movies where the first word ends in "-ing" (Saving Private Ryan being the exception).


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I saw it last week as well and agree it's worth a watch. Also agree that the full frontal nudity was used a bit too much. More than once (especially with guys) is too much in my book! 

John


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Truth be told, I will probably miss this one due to my longstanding rule of avoiding movies where the first word ends in "-ing" (Saving Private Ryan being the exception).


I think this needs more explanation! Where did this rule come from? What's the purpose? Why if only the first word ends in 'ing?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

About ten years ago, it seemed like every other movie had a similar title... I think it started with Educating Rita, went to Saving Sara, Finding Forrester, Dancing at Lughnasa, Driving Miss Daisy, etc... Eating Raoul put a bad taste in my mouth for the whole thing (no pun intended), and with one exception (Private Ryan) I just avoid movies so named. I bet if you all think about it you can come up with a dozen movies named like this. 

I asked myself, is it just the first word or can it be the last word? Well, Dead Man Walking, Last Man Standing, and Good Will Hunting were pretty good so really it's just the first word. 

One cardinal rule that gets me through life is to remember, for everything you do to attract someone, you will repel someone else. Therefore you must decide whom you will repel. Certain things repel me and this is one of them. 

Would it have been just as good if it had been "Warring Stars: Hoping for Someone New" or "Contacting First: A Star Trek Adventure"? Maybe but maybe not.

Obviously it doesn't carry over to "Dancing with the Stars" for whatever reason. Maybe because that's not a movie, or maybe because the title actually has something to do with the show.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

By not watching -ing movies, you would have missed Finding Forrester, which I thought was a very good movie.


----------

